# East bay still producing



## Stetson22 (Mar 28, 2013)

Well we took the chance this morning and ended up payin off for us. Me and my dad ended up with bout 12 fish total. Not a bad morn for only gettin to fish an hour


----------



## Stetson22 (Mar 28, 2013)

The lightning seemed to turn the fish off at about 8:30


----------



## trophytroutman (Mar 21, 2009)

Very nice.


----------

